# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Help hoe kom ik van die puisten af!!?!!?

## merel1989

Hallo,

Ik was afgelopen zomer aan de zware anti conceptie pil begonnen.
Ik werd er heel erg emotioneel, depressief van dus ben na 3 a 4 maanden alweer gestopt, ik ben kort daarna 1 dag een klein beetje ongesteld geweest.
Dat was in november 2007.
Het is nu onderhand juli 2008 en ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geweest.
Heb na het stoppen met de pil ook veel last van puistjes die ik daarvoor bijna niet had ! Alleen een enkele rond m'n ongesteldheid.
Ik ga al naar de schoonheidsspecialist die m'n huid alleen reinigt maar het blijft wel gewoon steeds terug komen!
Ik ben die puisten onderhand helemaal zat en zit er helemaal doorheen  :Frown: .
Weet er iemand een wondermiddel???

Ik wil ook biergist gaan halen want hoor dat dat helpt maar kan ik dat wel gebruiken omdat ik ook al 9 maanden niet meer ongesteld ben geweest??

Heb andere ook deze ervaring of weten de oplossing laat het me asjeblieft weten! hoop echt op wat reacties!

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## johan26

Ik weet niet hoe je van die puistjes af komt, het blijft natuurlijk een hormonale schommeling door de pil. Ik betwijfel ook of biergist wel helpt. 

Biergist kun je gewoon gebruiken, ook al ben je 9 maanden niet meer ongesteld geweest. Biergist zijn namelijk alleen maar de B - Vitamines. Biergist geeft je energie en reinigt je huid, maar of het op kan tegen jouw hormonen??

----------


## merel1989

Dankje voor je reactie! Ik ga het denk toch maar proberen.
Maar als ik weer regelmatig ongesteld wordt denk je dat het dan ook weer minder wordt?

----------


## johan26

Ik zou het eerlijk gezegd niet weten, wie daar wel antwoord op kan geven is een dermatoloog. Je kunt een verwijzing via de huisarts aanvragen of je kunt je vraag ook online aan een dermatoloog vragen, zie http://www.huidconsult.nl

----------


## mamie01

sind ik 11 ben heb ik me puistjes en niets maar dan ook niets help ze en ze doen zeer IK WEET EGT NIET WAT ER ME IS EN IK KRIJG OOK VAN DIE STEEN PUISTEN OK ME KIN EN ME VOORHOOFD

----------


## Rosanne

waarom ga je n godsnaam niet naar de huisarts :S Ik snap dit soort dingen echt niet hoor.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Je hebt gelijk Rosanne!

Merel, ga naar de dokter en vraag of je *minocycline* kan krijgen. Bij mij werkt het erg goed. Het is een kuur van 2 maanden (voor mij in ieder geval) en na 1 week zag ik al resultaat: geen nieuwe uitbraak meer en mijn gezicht is ondertussen "schoon" nu. (ik ben nu net 1 maand verder)

Ga gewoon naar de huisdokter... minocycline en roaccutane (zwaarde kuur) zijn gewoon medicijnen die werken.

Succes!

----------


## elliefish

Ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar.
Ik had echt heel erg last van acne. 
Heel veel grote puisten helemaal over me gezicht.
Wangen, neus, voorhoofd, kin enz.
Ik heb veel spulletjes geprobeerd: clerasiel, garnier, tampasta, reinigingsproducten. 
Ik werd het echt zat want al die producten kostte echt mega veel!
Toen ben ik naar de dokter gegaan.
Daar heb ik Eryacne gel gekregen.

Je wast eerst je gezicht met washandje en ALLEEN water.
Dept je gezicht droog en smeert over heel je gezicht een beetje gel.
Niet te veel want dat heeft toch niet meer nut.
Het spul trekt heel snel in, je moet daarna alleen even je handen wassen.
Het spul stinkt wel alleen dat ruik je na een minuutje niet meer.

De eerste week krijg je een beetje een rode huid van.
Daarna begint het echt te werken. 
Ik gebruik het nu al meer dan een maand en ik heb nu bijna geen puisten meer.
Het zijn eerder beetje pukkeltjes.
Je mag het alleen maar in de ochtend en avond gebruiken en niet meer.
Ik zal dit echt iedereen aanraden die heel veel last heeft van erge acne.
Het kost je maar 5min in de ochtend en 5min in de avond.
Je hebt binnen een maand al resultaat.
Veel mensen vroegen ook aan mij hoe me puistjes zo snel weg zijn gegaan!

Het spul kost 25 euro en je kunt er ongeveer 3maanden mee doen denk ik.
Je moet alleen wel even een recept ophalen want je krijgt het niet zomaar mee.
Ik kreeg het gratis mee omdat we verzekerd zijn voor zulke dingetjes..


Hopelijk helpt jullie dit!
Groetjes Ellen.
ps: heb je vragen? stel ze maar.

----------


## johan26

> Ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar.
> Ik had echt heel erg last van acne. 
> Heel veel grote puisten helemaal over me gezicht.
> Wangen, neus, voorhoofd, kin enz.
> Ik heb veel spulletjes geprobeerd: clerasiel, garnier, tampasta, reinigingsproducten. 
> Ik werd het echt zat want al die producten kostte echt mega veel!
> Toen ben ik naar de dokter gegaan.
> Daar heb ik Eryacne gel gekregen.
> 
> ...


1 vraag; Ben je echt nog maar 14 jaar Ellen? Het is vanuit je bericht namelijk niet op te maken. 
Just curious...

----------


## elliefish

> 1 vraag; Ben je echt nog maar 14 jaar Ellen? Het is vanuit je bericht namelijk niet op te maken. 
> Just curious...


Ja ik ben echt 14jaar zit in de 2e. Misschien heeft het te maken omdat ik op vwo zit?
groetjes.

----------


## gerard1977

*Puisten, hoe kom je ervan af?*:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/a...n-af-5427.html

----------


## johan26

wat echt helpt is vitamine b5. 
Let wel op dat het minimaal 3 weken duurt voordat het zichtbaar is.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Soms is het lastig als je een ander graag wilt helpen, om geen reclame te maken...ik doe dingen ook ongemerkt en sta er niet bij stil, ik wil een helper zijn en "geen" reclame monster, ha,ha...Sorry...als men op tv reclame maakt moeten ze 2 andere soorten opnoemen... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...

Johan26: vit B helpt echt zeg jij? heb je het zelf gebruikt dan? je kunt natuurlijk ook een persoonlijke mail doen naar de persoon in kwestie, maar enfin als er regels zijn ( heel logisch) dan mag ik ze ook wel eens beter gaan bestuderen!  :Embarrassment: 

Groeten

----------


## johan26

Ja inderdaad, het ging onbewust. Komt ook omdat ik er persoonlijke ervaringen mee heb. Bij de genoemde website had ik goede ervaringen mee, ook zit erin wat ze beloven. Vandaar! 

Ik zal voor de volgende keer een persoonlijke mail overwegen, bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## kayne

Moet je aan de eryacne gel blijven zitten?
Of als de acne weg is stoppen ermee?

Kayne

----------

